# Bolting horses=Why cant i stay on?????



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's a question? Why is this animal bolting and why wouldn't you want to fix it instead of asking how to stay on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ILOVEHORSESXXX (Feb 19, 2011)

I am not lucky enough to have my own horse so this horse belongs to the stables I go to. She gets a fright and bolts


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, but that doesn't mean you should feel the need to have to stay on and not have someone correct this. It can be very dangerous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Change type of saddle? Complain to the stable? Is it you, or does the horse bolt with others as well?


----------



## slc (Jan 30, 2011)

An experienced person needs to see this action in person, to decide if you are ready to get on a horse that makes sudden moves.

With a couple years of riding, you have to learn that it is wrong to expect perfection. Sticking on horses when they take off or buck is really an art and it takes a long time for a rider to get that strong, balanced and relaxed.

Don't compare your progress to anyone else. Don't jealously look at others and what they can do. Concentrate on your riding, on yourself and don't worry about anyone else!

If an experienced person says you are not ready for this sort of thing, don't get on that horse. Ride a different one. If there are no appropriate horses for you at that barn, _you don't ride there, you go ride somewhere else where they have suitable horses for you to ride. It really is that simple._

_Why? It's not just about 'you might get hurt'. If you 'overhorse' yourself, you are going to pick up a LOT of bad habits as you ride. People who 'overhorse' themselves tend to ride too defensively. They are always tight and stiff, and that causes problems their whole riding life - you do NOT want to 'overhorse' yourself and start a lot of bad riding habits._

_My friend has two little kids. She gave her daughter a really tough horse for her first horse, 'so she would be tough and a good rider'. It was not broke, it took off, it ran under the arena fence and scraped her off....you name it, this pony did it. This little girl would cry and throw up before her jumping lesson, and this pony was horrible to jump, he would dodge the jump and rear and buck and everything. She tried sooo hard and in the beginning, she LOVED riding._

_Mom gave her son, for his first horse, a small pony that was 28 years old and had been everywhere and done everything. All you did was sit up and steer and smile. That little pony would take you anywhere. _

_So who is the better rider today? Who is jumping, galloping, and winning competitions? The BOY, not the girl. The girl is a nervous wreck who hates competing, and has lots of bad habits and bad form. Hmmm! Guess which is the right way!_

Sure, you really want to ride. But if you keep falling off this horse, you should not be riding it.

If anyone can stop it, ever, it's not bolting. A bolter would run through a 4 board wood plank fence, send broken boards flying and keep going.

Why do you fall off?

Oh it could be lots of different things. 

Well, you said you freak out. Do you scream and lift your hands up? Or just freeze? Many people freeze. Many people don't even REALIZE that they freeze. They just stop riding, they lean forward and clutch with their hands and legs, and that makes it easier for them to fall off.

When you freeze, even if you just do it the slightest bit, you are stiff - all your muscles and joints are held tight. That means you can't move with your horse when he moves. If you are loose and flexible, you move with your horse. 

Also, it's about being 'in the middle of the horse'. If you tend to slide off to one side of the saddle all the time, you will also fall off easily. I would say about 99% of riders actually are not 'in the middle of the horse'. Most of them don't even realize it. They've done it for a long time so it 'feels right' to them. Even if it is a tiny bit, it can make a BIG difference in sticking on during those oh so pleasant moments when horsey bucks, shies or decides to make a quick exit.

All of those 'reasons' and 'why' are just great, but the fact is, if you have ridden for a few years, what is happening to you is NORMAL. Spell it with me now, 'N-O-R-M-A-L'! Yes! You can't expect to be that strong in just such a short time. So don't get mad at yourself or the pony or anything.

Take your riding lessons (not taking lessons???? BAD! Take lessons!), work hard, ride appropriate horses, listen to the instructor and do what she says, and relax and have some fun!

*T.T.T.* - Hear these three, listen to me, *T*HINGS *T*AKE *T*IME, hear them chime'.


----------



## ILOVEHORSESXXX (Feb 19, 2011)

slc said:


> An experienced person needs to see this action in person, to decide if you are ready to get on a horse that makes sudden moves.
> 
> With a couple years of riding, you have to learn that it is wrong to expect perfection. Sticking on horses when they take off or buck is really an art and it takes a long time for a rider to get that strong, balanced and relaxed.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, that really helped:lol:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

slc said:


> ..._If you 'overhorse' yourself, you are going to pick up a LOT of bad habits as you ride. People who 'overhorse' themselves tend to ride too defensively. They are always tight and stiff, and that causes problems their whole riding life - you do NOT want to 'overhorse' yourself and start a lot of bad riding habits..._


Golly, slc, you've been watching me ride for the last 2 years, haven't you! What a succinct description of my riding...and I'm only now getting good enough, and my horse calm enough, to start relearning to do what most folks learn their first month!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

bsms said:


> Change type of saddle? Complain to the stable?


It's a school horse's job to misbehave to some degree. That's how you teach people to ride well.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> It's a school horse's job to misbehave to some degree. That's how you teach people to ride well.


Ummm....no. If I'm paying to ride, I'm not paying to get dumped from a bolting horse. Bolting is dangerous enough that school horses should NOT be bolting on any kind of regular basis. The student is there to ride, not to train someone else's horses.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

slc, I tried to pm you on this: since the daughter's still miserable, is there anything that you can do to help her? She must feel terribly alone.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I had to deal with a mare that knew every trick in the book. She was on a farm and no one could ride her. I drove her one day and when she reared I pulled her over on to her side. That was a big surprise for her and she didn't try it again. The next day I bridled her and put a calf halter on her with the chain under her jaw. We ( me and two outriders) headed out to the summer fallow and all went well at a walk for about the first little while until I asked her to lope. Her head started to drop as she was about to pitch me off but a good yank on the calf halter chain brot her head up pretty quick. When that didn't work she bolted. I let her go, knowing the soft footing would soon slow her down. But then I turned the tables on her. When she wanted to slow my two outriders each gave her a whack on the rump to get her going. She tried again to slow and then again a whack. I wasn't trying to kill her so when she was really puffing I asked her to whoa and barely picked up the reins. She did a sliding stop she wanted to stop so badly. I let her dawdle to catch her breath and we rode on for another hour. She was a different horse and I had a very nice ride after I dealt with her naughties.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Um, Saddlebag, nice story. But are you recommending this for a beginner to try?  With her fellow "outriders?" Sorry, had to tease.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When working with spoiled horses my technique is to kinda work with the horse when he's being naughty then I change the rules. If he wants to run, fine, run, except we'll stop when I want to, not you. Want to buck, fine, but you're going to get a good whack with each one. Refuse to go forward, fine, we'll go backward a good hundred feet. This is for horses who have no respect for the rider. Sometimes we have to get a little tough with them or it will get worse.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

bsms said:


> Ummm....no. If I'm paying to ride, I'm not paying to get dumped from a bolting horse. Bolting is dangerous enough that school horses should NOT be bolting on any kind of regular basis. The student is there to ride, not to train someone else's horses.


Riding is always training you and your horse. No matter what, and if you think you are not being trained or training, it always happens. Whether good or bad. The horse is most likely bolting numerous times because it knows you'll get off now. I'm sure if it happens more than once your anticipating it and getting nervous. If you really don't want to keep falling then remain calm and hold on tight, the horse won't dump you, and will learn that bolting isn't smart. Or have your trainer help you. Or just leave that horse troubled and get a different one.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not the OP, but I wouldn't pay to ride a horse that likes to bolt. I'll train my horse, but if someone wants me to train theirs, they can pay me.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Hilarious thought, OP(beginner) trying to take Saddlebag's advice!

Don't forget the outriders, OP!


----------



## ILOVEHORSESXXX (Feb 19, 2011)

THANK YOU, that is exactly what I think


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Just curious. Does this stable put you on this bolting horse because they think you are capable of handling the situation, or because they have no other horses to put you on? If it's the latter, I would find another place to ride. Bolting is can be managed by an experienced rider, but a more novice rider could get hurt. Yes, school horses do teach riders by misbehaving to some degree, but bolting should not be among them if you are a beginner rider. The only bad injury I ever suffered was from a lesson barn that put me on a bucking, tripping monster simply because there were no other horses to put me on. Looking back, I should have skipped the lesson that day. Learning to ride safely is challenging enough without throwing in the steep learning curve of a bolting horse.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

bsms said:


> Ummm....no. If I'm paying to ride, I'm not paying to get dumped from a bolting horse. Bolting is dangerous enough that school horses should NOT be bolting on any kind of regular basis. The student is there to ride, not to train someone else's horses.


This is where the idea that people who've only taken lessons can't really ride comes from. Beyond novice level, lesson horses shouldn't be push-button. When a rider goes to buy their first horse, they won't really know what they're getting on beforehand, and besides in extreme circumstances any horse can act up. Not giving riders experience with bad behavior is doing them a disservice.

The schools I went to would take a horse with any habit except rearing - Everything else we were expected to deal with.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> This is where the idea that people who've only taken lessons can't really ride comes from. Beyond novice level, lesson horses shouldn't be push-button...Not giving riders experience with bad behavior is doing them a disservice.
> 
> The schools I went to would take a horse with any habit except rearing - Everything else we were expected to deal with.


One of the first horses I ever rode bolted on me. That wasn't training.

Nor have I ever met a push-button horse. They may exist, but I haven't met one. No one will ever accuse my Arabian mare of being push button...panic button maybe, but not push button! Nor have I had lessons. Not from a school. Just from my mare.

Meanwhile, if I pay someone for a horse to ride, I expect one that doesn't continually bolt. If someone's horse needs basic training, and they want me to do it, then they can pay me. Until then, they are working for me and can provide an appropriate service or I'll take my business elsewhere. If the OP is continually falling off, that is NOT appropriate service.


----------



## slc (Jan 30, 2011)

It's not a riding lesson/school horse's job to misbehave, to any extent. I see a good many riding stables where the horses come from the rodeo bucking string, and 'Killer' or 'Widow Maker' is hauling around beginners, and most of the lessons consist of children flying everywhere like tiddlywinks.

The worst case I ever saw of that, was at a TRC where the slightly too rambunctious horses sent most of the riders (equal opportunity, any and all disabilities) in the lesson flying, when (of course it had to be me) a volunteer led a horse down the barn aisle. 

For the beginner rider, they need a horse that is appropriate to their level.

If they are learning to get used to the canter, a horse that won't canter with a little urging, or a horse that runs off bucking every time it canters, is not appropriate.

If they are learning to steer, the horse needs to turn when they pull on one rein and put their hand out. The horse that ducks out, rubber necks, that's not what they are supposed to be dealing with right now. They are learning - when you want to turn LEFT - put your left hand out like this and pull.

If they have been riding for a zillian years and are learning to do flying lead changes to every stride, then yes, actually, the horse needs to be fairly easy to get to flying lead changes every stride. Eva Marie Pracht had a horse that she taught ones on - her directions were generally, 'Swing your legs like crazy, as fast as you can'. Not a whole lot of real special timing required.

I can say, that if I pay 60-125 dollars an hour for a riding lesson, if I went there to learn some advanced move, I'd be pretty irritated if the horse had never been taught to do it, or acted like a jerk every time he was asked to do it_._


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

bsms said:


> If the OP is continually falling off, that is NOT appropriate service.


I agree with you in this specific case. But to me, teaching students how to ride bad horses *is* providing good service.


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

hello i'm from England not that makes a difference but when you say it bolts do you meen it just takes flight after a fright or do you meen it actually bolts by this I meen a blind gallop with no way of stopping!!.. am sort of in agreement with ponyboy that learning to ride difficult horses is part of learning but these days in a lesson situation unfortuantly all horses have to have little risk!! I grew up learning on naughty ponies fresh out of the market and jumping with no stirrups and no reins!! now with the whole sueing culture is not something that can happen.. am a qualified RI and have got into trouble with boss for putting clients in a risky situation really would be great if we could teach clients about balance seat etc by giving them a horse that wasn't easy or doing bareback gymkana games like back in the day!! god I sound old!!


----------



## danmur (Feb 22, 2011)

This is a common problem so dont stress, that will make everything work, for me youtube is a great tool, if you search around loads of people have tutorials there, and while text is good video is better and just watching people do it perfectly is extremely helpful,

Take action and i hope you see success soon

Danny.


----------

